

"The Order of the Stick" web-comic has returned (after author injury) - qohen
http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0864.html

======
qohen
This is the first new OOTS comic in about 3 months. Rich Burlew announced the
new strip on Dec. 31 and describes how updates of his Dungeons-and-Dragons-
inflected stick-figure web-comic will be sporadic, given that his thumb is
still not 100% healed, in this post:

<http://www.giantitp.com/index.html#f952CzHnLAmXZtNFeNk>

For those of you unfamiliar with the delights of _The Order of the Stick_ :

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_the_stick>

For those of you unfamiliar with Rich Burlew's amazing Kickstarter success
with _The Order of the Stick_ :

[http://singularityhub.com/2012/03/06/the-crowd-funding-
pheno...](http://singularityhub.com/2012/03/06/the-crowd-funding-phenomenon-
continues-%E2%80%93-comic-raises-1-2m-on-kickstarter/)

(Discussed here:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3701721> )

